# Some Horse Pics



## haviris (May 22, 2009)

I went out to take pics of some of the cows, and while I was out there I took some of the horses too! So thought I'd share them, I just love the colors this time of year!





They were all running past me, so I was snapping pics of them as they went by, this was just before Joker the mule desided to make me the object of his harrassment.
















I especially like this pic!




And one of my pony!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

Nice horses. Action shots of horses are always so beautiful.
Kute Kitten would love the first one in pic #5.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 23, 2009)

those are some pretty horses.kitty miss kutes needs to really start working so she can get her horse.


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 23, 2009)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## haviris (May 23, 2009)

The palomino? That's Easy, she's in the first pic to! I should have gotten a pic of my horse, Magic, he's a palomino to, I just love how golden they are right now!


----------



## jettesunn05 (May 23, 2009)

Love em!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 23, 2009)

haviris said:
			
		

> The palomino? That's Easy, she's in the first pic to! I should have gotten a pic of my horse, Magic, he's a palomino to, I just love how golden they are right now!


They remind her of Cloud in that serious Ginger has of the wild horses.


----------

